# Wago Webvisu bzw. alternative



## empty79 (22 Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mir das Iphone 6 zugelegt, leider funktioniert das mit der WagoWebVisu app nicht mehr richt, von der Darstellung. Hat jemand eine alternative für mich, die auf dem Iphone 6 läuft? Hatte auch schon versucht das ganze über VPN zu realisieren, allerdings bekomme ich das auch nicht hin, vermutlich wegen dem Java auf auf dem Iphone (bin da nicht so fit, hoffe ich liege da richtig) Es wird zumindest bei der Visu dann nur ein weißer Bildschirm angezeigt, auf die Oberfläche der Wago an sich komme ich ohne Probleme.

Wie gesagt wenn jemand eine alternativ app hätte wäre ich auch zufrieden, sollte am besten natürlich kostenlos sein.


Danke für eure Tipps


       Gruß empty


----------



## Sprocky (23 Februar 2015)

Moin!
Schau dir die HTML5 "Variante" mal an: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/files/?source=navbar

Sprocky


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (10 März 2015)

Hallo empty79,

derzeit wird an einem Update der WAGO WebVisu App bezüglich der Unterstützung des iPhone 6 / 6+ gearbeitet.
Eine alternative zu der WAGO WebVisu App gibt es unsererseits nicht.


----------



## KingHelmer (10 März 2015)

Sprocky schrieb:


> Moin!
> Schau dir die HTML5 "Variante" mal an: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/files/?source=navbar
> 
> Sprocky




Danke für den nützlichen Link.
Ist vielleicht ganz hilfeich wenn man mit dem Iphone unterwegs ist.

Alle Funktionalitäten werden aber anscheinend nicht abgedeckt (Eingabefelder, Deaktivierenfunktion von Schaltflächen, etc etc...)

Aber im großen und ganzen ganz praktisch.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## gravieren (10 März 2015)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Danke für den nützlichen Link.
> Ist vielleicht ganz hilfeich wenn man mit dem Iphone unterwegs ist.
> 
> Alle Funktionalitäten werden aber anscheinend nicht abgedeckt (Eingabefelder, Deaktivierenfunktion von Schaltflächen, etc etc...)
> ...



Wenn etwas nicht geht:
Eröffne ein Ticket und sende dein Projekt/Visu an den Programmierer.

Vor Wochen habe ich das gemacht, nach ca. 3 Wochen ging es.

Zur Info:  
Es wird "richtiger" HTML 5   erzeugt.

1. Ist nach meiner Meinung schneller
2. Kein Java notwendig --> KEINE Sicherheitslücke.
3. Quellcode liegt mit bei   ( 5* von mir deshalb)

Gruß Karl


----------



## KingHelmer (10 März 2015)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wenn etwas nicht geht:
> 
> 
> 1. Ist nach meiner Meinung schneller
> ...




Da fehlt doch eigentlich nur der "Spenden"-Button.
Den sehe ich sonst bei viel nutzloserer Software.

Wenn ich Freeware oft und gerne nutze, nutze ich auch immer gerne eine Spendenfunktion.


----------



## lord2k3 (11 März 2015)

Habe es auch mal getestet.
Im Vergleich zum Original sind mir folgende Dinge aufgefallen:
- es ist deutlich langsamer
- Objekte / Schriften waren unscharf
- komplexe Objekte werden nicht dargestellt (Tabelle, Master Folien, Trend, etc.)

Als Notlösung wäre es bestimmt anwendbar.

Schade eigentlich hatte mir ein bisschen mehr erhofft


----------



## Sprocky (11 März 2015)

... Ich würde eher sagen, Es ist schade, dass Wago da nicht mehr macht oder unterstützt!

;-)


----------



## gravieren (11 März 2015)

Sprocky schrieb:


> ... Ich würde eher sagen, Es ist schade, dass Wago da nicht mehr macht oder unterstützt!
> 
> ;-)



Ich verstehe diese aussage NICHT.
Es gibt eine kostenlose Version für Andoid.
Zudem wird an einer Version für das IOS / Apple gearbeitet.


- Wago setzt halt auf die JAVA-Version.
  Grundsätzlich eine gute "Sache", jedoch gibt es für Android KEIN Java, auch für IOS gibt es KEINE Java.
  Deshalb die "schlechte" Unterstützung von der WebVisu.
  Irgend so eine "Kriegsache/Unternehmensphilosophie" mit Google, Apple, Sun . . .
  Das wurde halt möglicherweise von Wago nicht berücksichtet.  

- Die "Freie" Version arbeitet halt mit der HTML5  Unterstützung.  
  (https://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/files/?source=navbar)


----------



## gravieren (11 März 2015)

Eigentlich sollte da normalerweise KEIN Java mehr in der WebVisu sein  ! ! !
(Ist es aber derzeit NOCH !  zumindest bei der V2.3  ! )


Möglicherweise ist das so in der Zukunft ! ?

Informationsquelle:  http://de.codesys.com/produkte/codesys-visualization/webvisu.html


----------



## SPS-Horst (14 März 2015)

Hallo,

habe neulich mit Firefox und MS-e getestet, auf verschiedenen PC's mit WIN XP SP3 und WIN7 .
Ich musste jeweils explizit Java installieren ,danach Plug in aktivieren und Sicherheitszertifikat (S3 Software....) bestätigen,
erst dann geht die Webvisu.

Damit überhaupt das Sicherheitszertifikat geht, muß Codesys aktuell sein (V2.3.9.34).

von Haus aus ist in aktuellen Browsern kein Java mehr installiert resp. aktiviert 


wie in der Info: http://de.codesys.com/produkte/codes...n/webvisu.html
.....


Browser-Kommunikation per *Java-Skript* mit dem Web-Server, optional mit SSL-Verschlüsselung
Visualisierung mittels *HTML5 CanvasElement* - Unterstützung von nahezu allen Browsern, z.B. auch unter iOS, Android etc.

Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit ganz ohne  das  Javazeug ein Webvisu auf Win-PC's zu nutzen?


mfg
Sven


----------



## lord2k3 (14 März 2015)

HTML 5 Unterstützung erfährst du mit codesys 3.5. In 2.3 nur mit erheblichen Aufwand - selber machen


----------



## SPS-Horst (15 März 2015)

ja...
leider läuft Codesys 3.xxx  bei mir nur auf meinen Raspberry B+ als Demo zu spielen 
bei meinen Wago-SPS-Projekten geht bisher nur Codesys 2.3,
 aber es soll ja für die neue PFC200 Serie Codesys3.5 kommen (e! Cockpit).

....vieleicht kann das Wagoteam was dazu sagen,
 ab wann verfügbar und ob evtl. damit auch 881 FPC programmierbar sein wird ?

mfg
Sven


----------



## lord2k3 (15 März 2015)

Eine Releaseversion ist demnächst geplant. Leider nur für die pfc200 serie.

Hier der Link:
 http://www.wago.de/produkte/neuheiten/uebersicht/engineering-software.jsp


----------

